

Moto X 2nd Gen review: Same same but different - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2834113/opensource-subnet/moto-x-2nd-gen-review-same-same-but-different.html#twitter

======
stevep2007
Testing the new and improved Moto X brings to mind the Southeast Asian saying:
same same but different. It means look for the subtle differences. Bigger,
faster, with a denser brighter display, the new Moto X 2nd Gen is created from
the same DNA as the Moto X 1st Gen introduced last year. Like its predecessor,
a unique user interface UI and the consumer’s choice of exterior colors,
accents and materials with the company’s online Moto Maker website set the new
Moto X apart.

